
Show HN: Corporate Private Jet Tracker - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/corporateflights
======
greatwave1
In April 2019, a jet owned by Occidental Petroleum Corp. touched down in
Omaha. Two days later, Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway made a $10 billion
investment in the company.

Hedge funds have been using corporate flight data to predict M&A activity and
investments for years
([https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-02/hedge-
fun...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-02/hedge-funds-are-
tracking-private-jets-to-find-the-next-megadeal)), but existing data providers
are too expensive for most non-professional investors.

I built this free dashboard using publicly-available data from the FAA and the
Open-Sky Network.

~~~
dsl
I've worked closely with executive protection and corporate security. Despite
the occasional screw up it is a "known thing" that hedge funds have been
tracking tails for years and rent jets for sensitive meetings. Hedges have
also caught on to swapping planes during a refueling stop (Colorado and
Nashville were common for this).

Companies with multi-plane fleets usually have at least one "anonymously"
registered via Aircraft Guaranty or Wells Fargo Trustee Services.

(Feel free to email me if you'd like to talk more about this offline).

~~~
fheilz
Do corporations use their Netjets/Flexjet subscriptions for sensitive flights?

------
fheilz
I have been working on something really similar. I built a flight tracker that
covers private equity, hedge funds, venture capital and the Russell 3000.

My tracker also includes planes that are registered to Wells Fargo Trustee
Services etc.

I was actually about to publish it.

Email me if you want to discuss this more. We could probably work together on
this.

------
fludlight
Slightly off topic, but a few years back there was a group that gained access
to PRNewswire’s servers and was able to read announcements of earnings,
mergers, etc earlier than the public. PRNewswire had a scheduled announcement
function that allowed precomposed announcements to be made public at a
specified future time. The group used this information to make stock and
option trades and was pursued by the government for both the hacking and
insider trading. Today, the obvious target for this type of attack would be
xoom.

~~~
alibaba_x
Why Xoom? Isn’t it a PayPal money remittance service, or did you mean Zoom?

